# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  ये भोज्य पदार्थ नहीं बढ़ने देंगे आपका वजन

## Krishna

वजन कम रखने की चाहत हर किसी की होती है। कुछ लोग डायटिंग और एक्सइरसाइज की मदद से अपना वजन तो कम करते हैं, लेकिन कुछ दिन बाद उनका वहीं पुराना हाल हो जाता है। कम हुआ वजन दोबारा से न बढ़ें इसके लिए जरूरी है संतुलित आहार और सही जानकारी।

----------


## Krishna

आपको यह जानकारी होनी चाहिए कि किस प्रकार का आहार आपके कम हुए वजन को बरकरार रखने में मददगार साबित होगा। यदि आप भी वजन को कंट्रोल में रखना चाहते हैं तो सबसे पहले रेस्टोरेंट आदि के खाने से बचना चाहिए। इस लेख के जरिए हम आपको बता रहे हैं अपनी डायट में शामिल करने वाले ऐसे आहारों के बारे में जिनसे शरीर को प्रोटीन की पर्याप्त मात्रा तो मिलेगी ही और आपका वजन भी नियंत्रित रहेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*अंडा*
अंडे में भरपूर मात्रा में प्रोटीन होती है। इसका सेवन आपको लंबे समय तक भोजन की जरूरत से दूर रखता है। अंडा खाने से ब्लड शुगर होने का खतरा भी कम रहता है। ब्लड शुगर वाले रोगियों को खाने की तीव्र इच्छा होती है। सामान्य से अधिक वजन वाली 30 महिलाओं पर किए गए अध्*ययन से साफ हो चुका है नाश्ते में कोर्नफ्लैक्स खाने वाली महिलाओं के मुकाबले अंडा खाने वाली महिलाओं ने अगले 36 घंटे तक भोजन का कम मात्रा में सेवन किया। अंडे का सेवन आपको लंबे समय तक भूख से राहत देता है।

----------


## Krishna

................................

----------


## Krishna

*
मसूर की दाल*
मसूर की दाल के सेवन से भी व्*यक्ति मोटापे से बचा रहता है। इसे खाने से शरीर में इन्सुलिन की पर्याप्त मात्रा बनी रहती है। बाजार में मसूर की दाल कई तरह की आती है, लेकिन लाल और पीली दाल 15 से 20 मिनट में तैयार हो जाती है। इसे यदि पास्ता सॉस के साथ पकाया जाएं तो यह हार्ट के लिए भी फायदेमंद होती है।

*
अनार*
अनार का जूस आपको हर तरह से स्वंस्थ बनाता है। इसमें कम कैलोरी और फाइबर की अधिक मात्रा होती है। इसके सेवन से शरीर में एनर्जी आती है और भूख का कम अहसास होता है।

*
सेब*
वजन को नियंत्रित करने के लिए सेब का सेवन बहुत ही फायदेमंद है। यदि आप नियमित तौर पर एक सेब खाने की आदत बना लेते हैं तो यह आपके वजन को तो कंट्रोल करेगा ही, साथ ही आपको फिट भी रखेगा।

----------


## Krishna

*
सूप*
एक कप चिकन सूप पीने से चिकन पीस खाने के बराबर एनर्जी मिलती है। चिकन सूप पीने से भूख का अहसास कम होता है और शरीर में एनर्जी बनी रहती है। इसी कारण इसे पीने के बाद व्यक्ति खाने की तरफ कम भागता है।

*
बीन्स*
बीन्स का सेवन वजन कम रखने में बहुत मददगार है। बीन्स में फाइबर पाया जाता है। शरीर में फाइबर की मात्रा बने रहने पर भूख का अहसास कम होता है। फाइबर ज्यादा मात्रा में होने पर कोलेस्ट्रॉल की मात्रा भी कम रहती है।

----------

